# Upgrading rail passes



## Michelle (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello!

I'm contemplating a multi-city trip using a rail pass.

Question: if I want to upgrade to a roomette instead of coach for a couple of longer segments, is the additional charge for those segments the difference between the price I paid for the rail pass and the full price of the roomette? Or is it figured out in some other way?

Second question: how many segments makes it worth buying a rail pass rather than just booking regularly?

Thanks so much!

Michelle


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 4, 2017)

Rail fare and accommodation charge for the roomette are separate. The pass covers the rail fare. You would pay the full accommodation charge for the roomette at the current "bucket" in effect at the time you book the roomette, just like anyone else.

I can't speak to the break even point of the pass.


----------

